# You won't see this on any US News site. A CIA Coup plot?



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

FBI Cancels All Leave In Bid To Counter CIA Coup Against President Trump | EUTimes.net


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks to me like the :vs_poop: is going to hit the fan . Trump has his hands full . Trump needs to put a end to the CIA , and start a new one .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

GOOD GOD guy - that's the biggest bunch of bull I've seen in a loooooong time .... ALL THE FREAKING FBI AGENTS --- EVERYWHERE --- have their Christmas vacations canceled and there's no outward bitching .... get real

this site needs to start a list of acceptable news sites that can be quoted - REALLY


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> GOOD GOD guy - that's the biggest bunch of bull I've seen in a loooooong time .... ALL THE FREAKING FBI AGENTS --- EVERYWHERE --- have their Christmas vacations canceled and there's no outward bitching .... get real
> 
> this site needs to start a list of acceptable news sites that can be quoted - REALLY


Got to make sure that they're approved by the _______ (fill in the blank).

Some said the national inquirer story about edwards love child were a hoax. Funny thing turned out to be true.

Or would you rather have only the MSM's version of what is news or not


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something to consider, too:

11 reasons not to trust Obama?s CIA


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Actually, the tabloids are the only ones that print the truth.
That's how the Men in Black keep up with aliens. I done seed it on the movie house picture screen.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Actually, the tabloids are the only ones that print the truth.
> That's how the Men in Black keep up with aliens. I done seed it on the movie house picture screen.


ALIENS! I knew that was the cause.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

inceptor said:


> ALIENS! I knew that was the cause.


Are these Aliens from Mexico or Guatemala/Honduras?

*Rancher*


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Why We Can't Trust Obama's CIA!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

doesn't the cia take orders from the president sort of.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> doesn't the cia take orders from the president sort of.


Sort of?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> doesn't the cia take orders from the president sort of.


Sort? Officially? Yes. 
Totally? Nope.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Sort? Officially? Yes.
> Totally? Nope.


So you think Brennan is his own man? With only some guidance from barry?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> So you think Brennan is his own man? With only some guidance from barry?


I think the CIA doesn't rely solely on the president for direction


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I think the CIA doesn't rely solely on the president for direction


I could be wrong but I think the president points them in the direction he chooses. How they accomplish that is up to them. Somehow though I can't see Brennan going against the wishes/direction given.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> FBI Cancels All Leave In Bid To Counter CIA Coup Against President Trump | EUTimes.net


Why do you always post negative news.. are you wanting these things to happen


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Why do you always post negative news.. are you wanting these things to happen


:vs_lol:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> Looks to me like the :vs_poop: is going to hit the fan . Trump has his hands full . Trump needs to put a end to the CIA , and start a new one .


More fake News?

Who can you believe?

Keep reloading!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Why do you always post negative news.. are you wanting these things to happen


The Truth? You can't handle it!!!!!!!

Actually I don't post much news, just what I see that others don't or from other reputable sites that most folks don't look at.

The best guide on news from China is a chinese news paper (biased sure, but closer to reality than any ****** that may not speak or read the language)


----------

